# Cooking For A Safety Luncheon...   (HELPPPPP)



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 22, 2013)

OK..  So I always take in smoked left overs to work..  And now I've been "volun-told"  (kinda like volun-teered) that I am cooking for our safety luncheon (4 years without a lost time accident)...  The boss told me to give him a list of everything I need to cook for 40 people... 

        I'M THINKING

Pulled pork (butts)
Chicken wings
Italian sausage
Alaskan King Crab Legs


I've not a clue how to figure out how much of each for 40 people ( a little more than half are good eaters)...

Also gonna have Cole Slaw, Potato salad, Cooler corn on the cob, and Dutch's wicked baked beans...

All this is going down this Thursday (28th) at Noon...so I don't have much time to get things together... I'm thinking about cooking the Butts Wed and reheating Thursday...  Then I only have to do the wings, sausage and the beans on the smoker Thurs. morning...The crab legs in the steamer pot,,, Just gonna buy the salad and slaw at Publix...  

So I ask the "all mighty" (you'ins) for your thought's on how much of each meat for this occasion... and any other thoughts that might help me...  This will be my first big cook and I will have a helper or 2..

           "Thanks To All You Pit Masters In Advance"
                      Keith


----------



## netbbq (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck!  Best advice is to plan, plan and plan some more.  Get your help and show them the plan.  That will reduce the stress level.   Make sure you have more than enough food. Sorry I can't be more of a help. Been there done that... A buddy asked me once to help him with a seafood boil and next thing you know I'm all in cooking for 80!  It really was fun (and stressful) but I did it the next year too.


----------



## linguica (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you have any kitchen or food prep equipment available at work.   One thing I learned feeding a crowd is don't be afraid to ask for help and to delegate the work.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Do you have any kitchen or food prep equipment available at work.   One thing I learned feeding a crowd is don't be afraid to ask for help and to delegate the work.



That's gonna be a hurdle as we don't have a stove or oven..  just microwaves, fridges, and sinks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 22, 2013)

Where's the ABT's?????????? Maybe drop one of the four meats and add them


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd lose the crab legs, but that's just because I'm not a big fan of crab legs. With all those other things, I'd say you could get by on 25lbs raw weight pork butt. You'll end up with about 12-15lbs net, and figure 4oz per serving, that leaves you with some wiggle room. Figure 1 sausage per person, and 2 wings. Some will have more, some will have less.

Just make sure everything's handled and cooked safely!! It would be terribly ironic for everyone at at a safety luncheon to get a food borne illness! Actually, it would just be terrible.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 23, 2013)

Pulled Pork on a Bun can be a 6 Oz serving. If served as a portion of meat on a plate with sides then 8-10 Oz is more common. To be safe I would base your purchase on a 50% yield after cooking.

From the chef jimmy

Joe


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 23, 2013)

I think it depends on what they will eat the most of...

Here is a rundown to consider.

12 pounds cooked pork butt & 3 24 packs of buns

160 wings

6 dozen Italian sausages

Crab legs?  Not sure

Don't forget the sauce for the BBQ - some will eat it some won't.  You'll need about 128 fluid ounces.

2 large 80 oz containers of potato salad.

2 117 oz cans of Bush's Baked beans to make Dutch's Wickeds.

2 large 80 oz containers of cole slaw

Good luck buddy - let us know how it goes and be sure to post some q-view.

Bill


----------



## boykjo (Feb 24, 2013)

You would have to mortgage your house to supply me with crab legs......:drool


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2013)

boykjo said:


> You would have to mortgage your house to supply me with crab legs......:drool




LOL...   I'm not buying...  company is


----------



## boykjo (Feb 25, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> LOL...   I'm not buying...  company is



they would fold....lol


----------

